# What's Wrong With Her?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a doe I got from a PetCo awhile ago, and she has always been and acted odd. She has a permanent hole in her ear and she is very small. Her fur has always been patchy and greasy and she has had scabs on and off. I've always known something was wrong with her but it seemed to be due more to birth defects or poor care at the pet store. Recently she has lost a lot of fur and her skin is very dry and crusty. She walks with her head cocked and doesn't respond very well to stimulus. When I put my hand in front of her it's like she doesn't even notice it, unlike my other mice. Her appetite and activity level are the same, she just looks really beat up. What could be going on with her?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Somethings defiantly up. Is she walking hunched at all? The poor girl could be slowly leaving. I'm not sure when you received her but petco has a 30day medical visit policy. This means they are inclined to take the sick pet that you purchased to the vet. All you have to do is find the receipt and adoption papers.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had her for a little less than a year, I'm not exactly sure. I wouldn't trust the PetCo employees, they didn't even know the most basic stuff like don't grab them by the tail. I've always known she was sickly by nature and am frankly surprised she has lasted this long, I guess I will just make her as comfortable as possible :/


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with the distrust. I adopted a mouse there and he died 3days later, he was a fuzzy(baby). When I asked the employees if I should of fed him forumla they presided to tell me they do not stock baby mice. All of the mice were babies...
They gave me a refund and a choice of a new mouse, I just took the refund.

What you could do is purchase wettail antibotics, that is usually the number one cause of illness and the med can be bought at most petstores.
Sometimes mice get sick and bounce right back! Let's keep hoping.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

How much does wettail antibiotics usually cost? Will it be safe to give to her even if she doesn't have wettail? Thanks for your positivity, I really hope she holds on a little longer


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

The kind I see is called Oasis Wet-Tail Drops - 1 fl oz
it ranges from 3$-8$
It is an antibiotic to fight the bacteria infection so it is worth a shot it is specially made for small pets and will not harm them.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay PetSmart has some, I will pick them up today. Thank you. Would it be safe to give some to my other mouse who has a lump? I know it isn't a cure all medicine, but would it be worth a try if I already have some for the sick one?


----------



## Georgiarh15 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can u help me with this


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Georgiarh15 said:


> Can u help me with this


With what?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you know if wet-tail medicine is safe to give to my girl with a lump just in case?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

The wet tail disease wouldn't cause a lump. Your mouse's lump could be a tumor. Is it squishy or hard?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

FranticFur said:


> The wet tail disease wouldn't cause a lump. Your mouse's lump could be a tumor. Is it squishy or hard?


It is squishy. I had a mouse with a tumor once and hers was very firm and clearly separated from the rest of her body, but this lump is soft and moves with her skin.


----------

